# Can P's live with consistently high pH?



## justinbellamy (Jul 15, 2007)

I would prefer to not bother adjusting my pH. I know of the methods to lower it, but I also know that many fish said to need lower pH do fine around 8.2 in my city's water. Should piranhas react like other fish sold in stores that call for a low pH? If it is high from the moment I put in a purple sanchezi, and it stays high, will he acclimate?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

It's ok to have high pH...it's important to keep it consistent.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

As long as the pH stays consistent and does not fluctuate, that pH level is just fine. My piranhas were living in water with that pH before we got a water softener.
~Taylor~


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Same situation here. 
My Ph hovers around the 8 -8.2 mark and my P's have always been fine. The rapid swings in Ph is what will affect them.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

They should be fine like mentioned just keep it contant and dont add softener


----------

